# Connection at MSP (Airport)



## SarahZ (May 14, 2014)

I'm not familiar with MSP. Would a 58-minute connection be risky? I've never been there, so I have no idea how the terminals are laid out/spread out.

I'm so used to flying in/out of ORD that I generally don't book anything with a connection shorter than 1:30.


----------



## dabrilloman (May 14, 2014)

We have 2 terminals here at MSP. If your connection is in the same terminal, 58 minutes should be plenty of time. If you have to go from Terminal1 (Lindbergh) to Terminal 2 (Humphrey). or T2 to T1, it could be close.

Here are maps of each...

http://www.mspairport.com/App_Themes/MSP/maps/img/maps/T1_quickmap.jpg Lindbergh

http://www.mspairport.com/App_Themes/MSP/maps/img/maps/T2_quickmap.jpg Humphrey

There is light rail that connects the 2 terminals.

I hope this helps!


----------



## jebr (May 14, 2014)

Which terminal is it? T1 is a LOT A larger than T2. T2 is only 10 gates, so very easy to make that connection. T1 is much larger. It's kinda shaped into little branches. A 58 minute one would be easy if your flight is on time, but if it's over 30 minutes late you'll probably be rushing. But the last time I used T1 was four years ago.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahZ (May 15, 2014)

I'm not sure yet. I'm still looking at flights; this will be my flight home from the Gathering. I'll keep that in mind, though.


----------



## Ispolkom (May 15, 2014)

If you're not changing airlines, at least you won't have to change terminals. If you're flying Delta, though, your gates could be quite far apart. Delta has about 80% of the gates at MSP, all in the Lindbergh Terminal.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 15, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about a 58-minute connection. As a previous poster said, if you're not changing airlines you won't have to change terminals. And if you're booking a connection through MSP there's about a 95% chance you're on Delta. Yeah, the gates can be far apart. But there are plenty of moving sidewalks as well as an airside people-mover to speed your journey.

I actually like a bit of a longer layover in MSP since it gives me time to visit the secret observation deck.


----------



## MrFSS (May 15, 2014)

I once had a connection in MSP and found that the plane I would connect to was leaving from the gate right next to the one I arrived at. I walked up to the new gate and told the attendant, "Wow, I just got off at the gate next to this one. My next flight is really close!" Without batting an eye she said, "Nope, we make you walk all the way around the terminal before you can board when that happens!"


----------



## SarahZ (May 15, 2014)

MrFSS said:


> I once had a connection in MSP and found that the plane I would connect to was leaving from the gate right next to the one I arrived at. I walked up to the new gate and told the attendant, "Wow, I just got off at the gate next to this one. My next flight is really close!" Without batting an eye she said, *"Nope, we make you walk all the way around the terminal before you can board when that happens!"*


Ha! I love it. 

Yes, this would be Delta. It's either fly Delta or AA from SFO to AZO or fly Virgin (my favorite airline) from SFO to ORD and then connect to the Wolverine at CUS. The only con to using Virgin is that it's a 7:20 flight out of SFO, which means getting up stupid-early. If I fly Delta or AA, I can leave SFO at 9:40-ish.

This is for the flight home from the Gathering, so I have some time to decide.


----------



## chakk (May 15, 2014)

If both flights are on the same airline, then they probably won't sell you a connecting ticket through MSP unless the amount of time between flights is considered a legal connection. October is probably the most benign weather month in the CONUS, followed by September (which is probably why the terrorists chose that month for their dastardly deeds, never mind the irony of choosing to launch their attacks on 911).

I have flown through that airport dozens of times and never missed a connection.


----------



## NW cannonball (May 16, 2014)

MSP is my home airport, so I never connect through there, but it isn't half as big as ORD, and bad weather is unlikely in OCT, so I'd agree not to worry much about a missed connection with an hour to change planes (not terminals) at MSP.

OTOH - my experience last Monday (thru Tuesday) mis-connecting at ORD kinda warps my viewpoint on connections for now 

Monday at O'hare - actually Tuesday at 1 am, was the first time I ever got the free blanket, pillow, and folding cot (for three hours) and the "amenity kit" at 04:30.

But the good thing about O'hare is -- CUS is only $5 and 50 minutes from ORD. I called Julie, left ORD for CUS at 05:10, and was on my way to STL on the Lincoln service at 07:00, making my connection West from STL on the River Runner to the SWC at KC.

At MSP, no Plan B using Amtrak.


----------



## saxman (May 16, 2014)

I use to be based at MSP so I know it well. Your AZO flight will be coming into the A or B gates or maybe the high end of the C gates. You're SFO flight will probably go from the G or F gates. MSP is pretty spread out and going from B to F is quite far. There's a people mover that goes from A/B gates to gate C2, then another 6-8 minute walk to the end of F. I'd say worst case scenario if you arrive at the end of A or B and have to go the end of F, you're talking a 10-15 minute walk/train ride. Best case scenario, you'll arrive in the C gates and go out of the G gates. Here you can take the skywalk from about C12 straight to G17. There are moving sidewalks all over the place too. Of course there's a small chance your SFO flight could leave from C or D as well. Kinda depends on what equipment you'll be on. They tend to put the 757's over on G and F. Delta Connection from AZO will always be at A, B, or the upper C's.


----------



## SarahZ (May 16, 2014)

saxman said:


> I use to be based at MSP so I know it well. Your AZO flight will be coming into the A or B gates or maybe the high end of the C gates. You're SFO flight will probably go from the G or F gates. MSP is pretty spread out and going from B to F is quite far. There's a people mover that goes from A/B gates to gate C2, then another 6-8 minute walk to the end of F. I'd say worst case scenario if you arrive at the end of A or B and have to go the end of F, you're talking a 10-15 minute walk/train ride. Best case scenario, you'll arrive in the C gates and go out of the G gates. Here you can take the skywalk from about C12 straight to G17. There are moving sidewalks all over the place too. Of course there's a small chance your SFO flight could leave from C or D as well. Kinda depends on what equipment you'll be on. They tend to put the 757's over on G and F. Delta Connection from AZO will always be at A, B, or the upper C's.



First of all, holy cow that was amazing and informative. Thank you!

Second of all, I assume I just reverse that since I'm coming in from SFO and departing to AZO?


----------



## saxman (May 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## NorthShore (May 20, 2014)

But why would you want to make a close connection at MSP when that means you'll miss out on riding the light rail?


----------

